# Clock Repair



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

Can anyone direct me to a good source for having the clock repaired on a 65 GTO?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Pete Serio

I got a restored one from him with quartz movement... he repairs and sells... 4 years later hasn't lost a second. You won't be disappointed.

Precision Pontiac Home Page


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

I sent mine to Auto Instruments in Martinsville, VA. I opted for the quartz conversion upgrade and it came back with a redone face, cleaned housing and looks brand new! I was very pleased with their work and service.

Speedometer Repair Tachometer Clock and Gauge Restoration for Musclecars and Vintage Automobiles


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

great, thanks...I'll check them both out


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*clock*

Took mine apart and cleaned it. Looks to be original, and for a car clock, the sweephand will hit the 12th hour exactly when the music chimes for the hourly news on the radio, even after a few weeks of the vehicle not being started. They knew how to build 'em back then! :cool


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello guys,
is it possible to change / remove the clock without removing the complete dash ? (Le Mans 1968)
regards: Peter


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

kobold said:


> Hello guys,
> is it possible to change / remove the clock without removing the complete dash ? (Le Mans 1968)
> regards: Peter


No.


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks Jim,
Is there an instruction in the forum ?
regards: Peter


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The clock was a Factory and/or Dealer option and can be removed without taking the dash out.
See your 1968 Service Manual for the outline. If your car has AC it's a bit more involved but possible.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi Peter
I recall doing it many years ago without pulling the dash. Helps to have small hands.
Best to have a 1/4" drive ratchet, extensions, and 1/4" socket. Remove the drivers seat for more room.

Reinstalling is more difficult than removal. The factory notched the upper screw holes in later years to make it easier.


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks,
I'll try this next winter.
First of all, I'll convert my (spare) clock to a quartz clock.
For me in germany, it's always the problem with the high postage.....also for small parts. 
These days, I made a km/h sticker for the speedometer (because we in germany need it).


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> The clock was a Factory and/or Dealer option and can be removed without taking the dash out.
> See your 1968 Service Manual for the outline. If your car has AC it's a bit more involved but possible.


I stand corrected. I read the Service Manual and it appears you can get it out from the back of the bezel without removing the dash. I don't know if I would have enough room to get my big hands up and in there. 

Here is a picture of the back of the dash bezel. You can see the dummy filler panel used when no tach or clock is used - its on the left side. This gives you an idea of where and what size the small screws are that will be needed to be removed for the swap/installation.


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

I have small hands, and all the tools.
But first of all, I need the quartz conversion kit and the wiring (two bulb sockets) for the clock.
So, if someone have the wiring for sell, please let me know....
thanks, Peter


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

kobold said:


> I have small hands, and all the tools.
> But first of all, I need the quartz conversion kit and the wiring (two bulb sockets) for the clock.
> So, if someone have the wiring for sell, please let me know....
> thanks, Peter


Don't even waste your time looking for a used wiring/bulb set-up. They reproduce these new. I purchased one when I bought my clock from The Parts Place. Parts Listing Directory


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

O.K., if I don't get a wiring harness till winter time, I'll buy it new.
(sometimes I find parts here in germany, noone knows where they are from. Last month, I get an orig. new Delco voltage regulator for 20 €....)


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

So, last sunday I removed the dummy filler for the clock installation. (...after removing the driver seat..)
It's not difficult to insert the clock, but:
It's easy to put the (from behind) lower and the upper left screw in, but the upper right screw.....
It was a really fu..... work !!!
I used a 1/4" drive ratchet, extensions, 1/4" socket and a 1/4" hinge, but no chance for the last, upper right screw.
...so I slept about it one..two... nights...

and then, I decided to use a trick: I put the crew into a silicone tube and with a few tries it worked.
I tightened the screws slightly (....because the plastic is over 50 years old...) and until now, I left the silicone tube on the screw. If the tube will sometimes fell off the screw, I'll be able to fix the screw with the 1/4" nut and the extension.
So, next time, I'll do the wiring...


----------

